# North East Reptile Show October 2011



## Horny Toad

The Darlington / Tees Valley branch and Tyneside branch of the International Herpetological Society are proud to sponsor and organise the NERRK Reptile Show 2011.

It is to be held at; 

*East Durham College
Houghall Campus
*Houghall
Durham
County Durham
DH1 3SG

on Sunday October 23rd 2011 at 10am.

There will be a full program of events including trade stands, "Crufts" style reptile show, lectures and exhibitions. More details will follow but briefly;

"Crufts style" show - this will have many classes including Bearded dragons, Corn snakes, Leopard geckos etc with classes for colour morphs. Judging will be by top reptile people in the industry and hobby, and will follow the "trade and tested" IHS judging system devised by the late John Foden. Details will follow of how to enter your animals.

Trade stands - a wide selection of dealers and suppliers will be in attendance selling a wide range of heaters, lights, decor, bowls, books, foodstuffs and other associated equipment. There will be special offers and many will also be show casing the animals they are breeding or that they have available to sell. Unfortunately for this event there will be no selling of animals on the premises, but most traders will be local.

There will be educational exhibitions provided by the College including microscopic shows of snake mite, worms and the like. They will also be on hand to explain and guide on the various courses they have available in small animal care. Also in attendance with an exhibition of his interest in Dangerous Wild Animals will be expert Greame Skinner, who will be able to answer any questions regarding DWAL and proceedures when keeping these kinds of animals.

More details will follow!


----------



## reptilelegend

yeh


----------



## tazzyasb

Slight mistake in first post. This event is a joint effort between Tees Valley IHS and Tyne and Wear IHS.

We are all very excited and its sure to be a great day.

thanks
Tara


----------



## keithb

OOOOH never been to a rep show before so looking forward to this.:2thumb:


----------



## jht88

Brilliant and not far to travel, gonna book that Sunday off now.


----------



## norfendz

a reptile show? in my area? im there


----------



## dax

this is gonna be fantastic!

im SO excited!


----------



## Darlo_Gal

Great news Kev, just what the NE needs :2thumb:


----------



## SKD

Never been to a reptile show either, I will be there also


----------



## Horny Toad

The response has been amazing, thanks!

And yes, to confirm it is the Tyne and Wear branch, my fault - far too confusing for my old brain having two branches with similar sounding names! 
I have asked tbo to change the post - he is a busy guy - can another mod please change? Thanks!

More details will follow, including a follow up event in the North West at another College. Its a very different style of event, and still to be finalised, but lots now going on in the North of England for reptile enthusiasts!


----------



## Horny Toad

Thanks for all the contact with enthusiastic responses!


----------



## tazzyasb

Thanks for all the pms about the show. Myself and Kev will keep you all updated with further information. So keep checking back to this thread.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## bucknut

sweet all be ther


----------



## Horny Toad

bucknut said:


> sweet all be ther


The more the better, spread the word!

More details will follow with a full programme of events to be announced.


----------



## slippery42

Naturally Wild are proud to be able to participate in this event!

We look forward to being able to deliver an outstanding presentation unlike anything done in the UK so far!!!!!!!


----------



## carpetjohn

*show*

all the best with your very new exciteing venture kev,hpope to get up there ,john, west midelands ihs


----------



## tazzyasb

slippery42 said:


> Naturally Wild are proud to be able to participate in this event!
> 
> We look forward to being able to deliver an outstanding presentation unlike anything done in the UK so far!!!!!!!


Sounds great :no1:


----------



## Horny Toad

carpetjohn said:


> all the best with your very new exciteing venture kev,hpope to get up there ,john, west midelands ihs


Thanks John! What you doing on here? Us old timers usually come on the forums kicking and screaming! Would be good if you could get up, perhaps we could twist your arm to do some judging? It would make my day if you did...........


----------



## Horny Toad

slippery42 said:


> Naturally Wild are proud to be able to participate in this event!
> 
> We look forward to being able to deliver an outstanding presentation unlike anything done in the UK so far!!!!!!!


Thats sounds interesting............... :mf_dribble:


----------



## Horny Toad

All pm's replied to, thanks!


----------



## tazzyasb

We will be making announcements about events at the show over the next week or so. Remember to keep checking back. Any questions send myself or v-max a pm.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## della.g

Think one of you should do a facebook page for this. You know how quick word spreads on fb


----------



## XFile

Great to hear... not been to a show before and this ones about 20mins from where I live :2thumb:

Am in the market for another snake so this'll give me a chance to save pennies and buy a setup from the show :lol2:


----------



## norfendz

XFile said:


> Great to hear... not been to a show before and this ones about 20mins from where I live :2thumb:
> 
> Am in the market for another snake so this'll give me a chance to save pennies and buy a setup from the show :lol2:


 get a leo:whistling2:


----------



## XFile

norfendz said:


> get a leo:whistling2:


Got x2 already :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## norfendz

theres always room for another lol


----------



## Horny Toad

della.g said:


> Think one of you should do a facebook page for this. You know how quick word spreads on fb


Good idea. I'll talk to Tara about it.


----------



## Horny Toad

XFile said:


> Great to hear... not been to a show before and this ones about 20mins from where I live :2thumb:
> 
> Am in the market for another snake so this'll give me a chance to save pennies and buy a setup from the show :lol2:


There will be selection of dry goods from various shops from throughout the North East. Bound to be some good deals!


----------



## Horny Toad

I have had many enquiries asking who will be attending the show within the trade area. For this show it will mainly promote local trade, at the moment Team Reptiles, Coast to Coast Exotics and Naturally Wild have all confirmed. There will be at least double this amount, but space will be limiting how many trade stalls we can accomodate.

All pm's replied to, thanks!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

yes! i will be there... end of


----------



## bridgey88

ill be there, migh even enter one of my special leos  he he


----------



## suez

cool looking forward to it.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Darlo_Gal said:


> Great news Kev, just what the NE needs :2thumb:


what a show where we cant buy animals? what the NE really need is one where we can.:gasp:
im sure it will be a great day and good to chat to people and meet up.:2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb

animalstorey said:


> what a show where we cant buy animals? what the NE really need is one where we can.:gasp:
> im sure it will be a great day and good to chat to people and meet up.:2thumb:


We are already on the case and at the last Tyne and Wear IHS Branch show we were delighted to announce that we would be joining forces with Teeside IHS Branch and organising a show where reptiles will be sold in 2012. So watch this space for updates.:no1:

At the NERRK Show in October there will be two photographers. One will be taking photos of the event and the other will have an area set aside. For a small donation he will be taking photos of your reptiles and emailing you the images. All cash raised will go towards the running of the show and upcoming show. 

Thanks
Tara


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

tazzyasb said:


> We are already on the case and at the last Tyne and Wear IHS Branch show we were delighted to announce that we would be joining forces with Teeside IHS Branch and organising a show where reptiles will be sold in 2012. So watch this space for updates.:no1:
> 
> At the NERRK Show in October there will be two photographers. One will be taking photos of the event and the other will have an area set aside. For a small donation he will be taking photos of your reptiles and emailing you the images. All cash raised will go towards the running of the show and upcoming show.
> 
> Thanks
> Tara


Thats wicked news! 
Always good to have a reptile day, especially in the north east.


----------



## Horny Toad

tazzyasb said:


> We are already on the case and at the last Tyne and Wear IHS Branch show we were delighted to announce that we would be joining forces with Teeside IHS Branch and organising a show where reptiles will be sold in 2012. So watch this space for updates.:no1:


Aiming for July 2011 for the first "full fat" NERRK Show sponsored and organised by both branches of the IHS, further details to follow...................


----------



## michellew

v-max said:


> Aiming for July 2011 for the first "full fat" NERRK Show sponsored and organised by both branches of the IHS, further details to follow...................


Oopsies Kev or did I miss something


----------



## Horny Toad

michellew said:


> Oopsies Kev or did I miss something


Lets try 2012.....:blush:


----------



## tazzyasb

Discussed this Octobers NERRK show at Sunday Tyne and Wear IHS branch meeting on Sunday. Lots of positive feedback and we are all very excited. :2thumb:

It is great to see the passion for the hobby in the North East. Exciting times indeed.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Horny Toad

tazzyasb said:


> Discussed this Octobers NERRK show at Sunday Tyne and Wear IHS branch meeting on Sunday. Lots of positive feedback and we are all very excited. :2thumb:
> 
> It is great to see the passion for the hobby in the North East. Exciting times indeed.
> 
> Thanks
> Tara


Good to hear all is going well with the organisation up there! We have had preliminary discussions at branch level, but will cover more detail at this months meeting. The response has been almost over whelming! It looks like its a good foot hold in the North East for a full show for next year, exciting indeed.


----------



## Horny Toad

All enquiries now dealt with!

There will be a full progamme of events released in the next few days!

On another note there will be a full programme of events soon for another event Im involved in - the Educational Herpetology Convention 2012 over in Preston. Its looking like a busy few months! 

Is the North of England becoming the hub for us reptile people?!!


----------



## tazzyasb

v-max said:


> Is the North of England becoming the hub for us reptile people?!!


Think we are well on our way to being able to safely say yes :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

If anyone would like to see various monitors from small to large im willing to take a few of my collection ??? 

Steve


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

I'd love to see some!


----------



## [email protected]

monitor mad said:


> If anyone would like to see various monitors from small to large im willing to take a few of my collection ???
> 
> Steve


Me too!


----------



## Horny Toad

monitor mad said:


> If anyone would like to see various monitors from small to large im willing to take a few of my collection ???
> 
> Steve


That would be excellent - how about a chat some time to discuss how we want to do this? Im also looking for a monitor judge - you interested? Obviously means you wouodnt be able to enter any monitors though. I was thinking perhaps an educational exhibition style showing of some of your monitors? Sort of along the lines of "interesting animals, but not suitable for all circumstances (for the large species)" educational display. Let me know your thoughts, and thanks for the offer.


----------



## Horny Toad

Quick bump for the day!


----------



## norfendz

v-max said:


> All enquiries now dealt with!
> 
> There will be a full progamme of events released in the next few days!
> 
> On another note there will be a full programme of events soon for another event Im involved in - the Educational Herpetology Convention 2012 over in Preston. Its looking like a busy few months!
> 
> Is the North of England becoming the hub for us reptile people?!!


 i hope so its about time the north east got more clued up on reptiles.

how would i go about maybe getting a table to sell hatchling leo's or is it too late now?
cheers
anth


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

norfendz said:


> i hope so its about time the north east got more clued up on reptiles.
> 
> how would i go about maybe getting a table to sell hatchling leo's or is it too late now?
> cheers
> anth


No animals being sold at this show this year.


----------



## norfendz

animalstory said:


> No animals being sold at this show this year.


 awww devastated. tbh i dont think i have enough to open a table anyways was just inquiring but yea ill still be there


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

norfendz said:


> awww devastated. tbh i dont think i have enough to open a table anyways was just inquiring but yea ill still be there


It is a shame but will introduce a lot of people to the hobby and hopefully we will be able to have sales in 2012.


----------



## norfendz

animalstory said:


> It is a shame but will introduce a lot of people to the hobby and hopefully we will be able to have sales in 2012.


 i hope so. i really want people around here to know more about exotics etc and would love to do something with this in the future meetings or whatever because not too many people know much about reptiles. im consider'd a strange weird dangerous man to the kids on my street cos i own a corn snake lol they havnt seen the rest of the animals


----------



## MP reptiles

if you will be selling reps next year and my breeding goes ahead i would love to sell next we need a scottish one but this isnt too far from me


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

anything on the program yet? or entrance fees?


----------



## Horny Toad

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> anything on the program yet? or entrance fees?


Not yet, just need to finalise a few details. Hopefully next week.


----------



## Horny Toad

All pm's replied to, thanks


----------



## SKD

Are many people thinking about taking reptiles to have photographs done?


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

I think I might take my crestie that I JUST got and love! Hoping to enter it into the "crufts" comp in the crestie section, if they have one


----------



## MP reptiles

lol next year ill have a few leos to top em all!


----------



## Horny Toad

SKD said:


> Are many people thinking about taking reptiles to have photographs done?


There seems to be a lot of interest in this, so yes, I think so!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

i cant wait!!!
really looking forward to the program...

DEFFO entering my crestie in everything i can - also, bit off topic, but while on the subject, Tara, would i be able to pop my crestie in at some point for a once over...? if you can

Thanks


----------



## Horny Toad

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> i cant wait!!!
> really looking forward to the program...
> 
> DEFFO entering my crestie in everything i can - also, bit off topic, but while on the subject, Tara, would i be able to pop my crestie in at some point for a once over...? if you can
> 
> Thanks


I'll pm Tara now, Im not sure if she monitors this thread every day.

Looking forward to meeting you at the show, its gonna be a lot of hard work organising it but its gonna be worth it! 

The programme will be announced shortly, I have spoke to Tara and we are trying to meet up next week to finalise the details.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

thanks, im just really stoked for the show  cant wait to show my cresties off, and possibly my beardies, taras team at team reptiles always say that they are HUGE whenever i pop them in for a check up, and im guessing they see loads so i take it as a compliment


----------



## ambyglam

omg... I have just heard.... we will all be there!!!


----------



## Horny Toad

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> thanks, im just really stoked for the show  cant wait to show my cresties off, and possibly my beardies, taras team at team reptiles always say that they are HUGE whenever i pop them in for a check up, and im guessing they see loads so i take it as a compliment


Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## Horny Toad

ambyglam said:


> omg... I have just heard.... we will all be there!!!


Spread the word!


----------



## monitor mad

v-max said:


> That would be excellent - how about a chat some time to discuss how we want to do this? Im also looking for a monitor judge - you interested? Obviously means you wouodnt be able to enter any monitors though. I was thinking perhaps an educational exhibition style showing of some of your monitors? Sort of along the lines of "interesting animals, but not suitable for all circumstances (for the large species)" educational display. Let me know your thoughts, and thanks for the offer.


 
Yep im just back from holiday so will be in touch for a chat etc to get some idea's for the show , cheers 

Steve:2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> i cant wait!!!
> really looking forward to the program...
> 
> DEFFO entering my crestie in everything i can - also, bit off topic, but while on the subject, Tara, would i be able to pop my crestie in at some point for a once over...? if you can
> 
> Thanks




Not a problem at all, I am on my holidays next week, so if I am not around ask for Rachel. Any idea what day you will be popping down.

Thanks Tara


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

tazzyasb said:


> Not a problem at all, I am on my holidays next week, so if I am not around ask for Rachel. Any idea what day you will be popping down.
> 
> Thanks Tara


not sure yet - depends when i can find/catch him  is rach in everyday? - i can phone ahead if it would make things easier


----------



## Horny Toad

monitor mad said:


> Yep im just back from holiday so will be in touch for a chat etc to get some idea's for the show , cheers
> 
> Steve:2thumb:


Replied to you in a pm!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

Oct needs to hurry up!!! cant wait to see the program


----------



## tazzyasb

Newly created page for NERRK - like the page to be kept up to date with all announcements. 


North East Responsible Reptile Keeping - Wall | Facebook


----------



## slippery42

Anyone need a lift from East cleveland to the meeting tonight please pm me ASAP


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

what meeting?


----------



## Horny Toad

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> what meeting?


 
There are two branches of the IHS invloved in the NERRK show. One is the Darlington / Tees Valley branch, the other is the Tyne and Wear. There was a meeting last night for the Darlington branch.


----------



## Horny Toad

tazzyasb said:


> Newly created page for NERRK - like the page to be kept up to date with all announcements.
> 
> 
> North East Responsible Reptile Keeping - Wall | Facebook


Thanks Tara!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

i know theres no animal sales, but will there be equipment for sale at the show?


----------



## Horny Toad

Presently there are four local traders booked who will be promoting their businesses and selling equipment and the like.


----------



## Horny Toad

I have had several pm's asking which traders will be attending. A full announcement will be made very soon probably a week Monday. But rest assured we have vetted them carefully to reflect the responsible reptile keeping philosophy of NERRK.

All pm's replied to, thanks!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

v-max said:


> I have had several pm's asking which traders will be attending. A full announcement will be made very soon probably a week Monday. But rest assured we have vetted them carefully to reflect the responsible reptile keeping philosophy of NERRK.
> 
> All pm's replied to, thanks!


a week mon as in the 29th?


----------



## Horny Toad

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> a week mon as in the 29th?


Thats what I'm aiming for. I will finalise all the details, and pass it to Tara who will post the announcement!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

v-max said:


> Thats what I'm aiming for. I will finalise all the details, and pass it to Tara who will post the announcement!



thanks - sorry to seem to be nagging on about it


----------



## Horny Toad

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> thanks - sorry to seem to be nagging on about it


Not nagging, its great to see such enthusiasm!


----------



## Horny Toad

All enquiries dealt with!


----------



## Horny Toad

THanks for the enquiries, now all replied to.


----------



## Horny Toad

Nearly there for a full program! Watch this space for further details!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

v-max said:


> Nearly there for a full program! Watch this space for further details!


Cant wait!


----------



## SKD

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Cant wait!


your like a kid at xmas:lol2:.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

SKD said:


> your like a kid at xmas:lol2:.


i know  - check your viv for sale thread btw


----------



## Horny Toad

All enquiries answered, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad

Thanks for the enquiries! All now dealt with!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

still aiming for monday to get the program out?


----------



## Horny Toad

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> still aiming for monday to get the program out?


Yep! Tara will post thread in my absence!


----------



## chapmand

really looking forward to this one, something different in the northeast for once.... carnt wait for oct to come :2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb

*NERRK Reptile Show 2011.​*Organised by Teeside and Tyne and Wear IHS Branches.

It is to be held at; 

East Durham College
Houghall Campus
Houghall
Durham
County Durham
DH1 3SG

on Sunday October 23rd 2011 at 10am.

£1 entry into the show, all money raised at this show is going towards a show planned in 2012 where not only will there be wide range of educational displays but also reptiles and inverts for sale from private breeders.


Three awards – 1st, 2nd and 3rd for all classes. £1 for each entry in all classes excepting the novelty classes, these are free.

The judges decision is final, on all matters.

Lizards to be no larger than 1m in length (total) and snakes at 3m in length.

Strict hygiene protocol required throughout. Animals to be kept in a secure enclosure, made of clear plastic – along the lines of a Faunarium plastic tank or similar. Alcohol wash, wipes and gloves for any required handling – of course handling will not be usually required.

*Snake Classes;*

Main;

11am - Corn snakes – both classics and morphs can enter. Classics include all naturally occurring such as Carolina, Louisiana, Anerythristic, Miami etc etc. Morphs include all “man made” such as Ghost, Butter, Pewters, Opals etc etc. Both morph and classics have the same chance of winning an award. 

11.30am - King snakes and Milk Snakes - both classics and morphs can enter. Classics include all naturally occurring such as Californian, Desert, Black, Goins etc etc. Morphs include all “man made” such as Albino, Banana, Lavender, etc etc. Both morph and classics have the same chance of winning an award.

12 noon - Other Colubrid snakes – includes Garters, Ratsnakes, Pitouphis (Bulls, Pines and Gophers) and others. Both morphs and classics are welcome, and have the same chance of winning an award.

12.30pm - Boas – All species such as Commons, Red tails, Sand, Rosy, Rainbow etc etc. Both classics and morphs – and both have equal chance of winning an award.

1pm - Pythons – All species from Royals (Ball), Burmese, Carpets etc etc. Both morphs and classics can enter and have equal chance of winning an award.

3.30pm – Best snake in show announced

Novelty;

1.30pm - Best flickering tongue.
2.00pm - Ugliest snake
3.00pm - Best bad behaviour (poop, biting etc) during the main judging.

*Lizard classes;
*
Main;

11am – Leopard, Fat tail geckos and other nocturnal terrestrial geckos – both classics and morphs can enter with equal chances of winning an award. Species include Wonder geckos, Fairy geckos, Big Head geckos, etc etc.

11.30am – Crested geckos and other arboreal nocturnal geckos – classics and morphs can enter with equal chance of winning an award. Species include Tokays, Golden, Moorish etc etc.

12 noon – Bearded Dragons and other Agamids – classics and morphs are equally able to win an award. Species able to enter include Rankins Dragons, “Spiderman” Agamas”, Water Dragons etc etc.

12.30pm – Iguanids – all species from Desert Iguanas, Green Iguanas (up to 1m in length only please), Collared lizards, Anoles, etc etc. Morphs and classics welcome, and have an equal chance of winning an award.

1pm – Chameleons and Day geckos – all species including Phelsuma, Lygodactylus and Panther, Yemens etc chameleons. Morphs and classics can enter with equal chances of winning an award.

1.30pm – All other lizard species including Skinks, Monitors, Tegus, Plated lizards etc etc of both morph and classic colouration – which have equal chance of winning an award.

3.30pm – Best Lizard in show announced. 

Novelty;

1.30pm - Best flickering tongue.
2.00pm - Ugliest lizard
3.00pm - Best bad behaviour (poop, biting etc) during the main judging.

*Other classes*

Main;

11am – Tortoises and terrapins – all species including Hermans, Horsfields, Red Foots, sliders, cooters etc etc

11.30pm – Amphibians – all species including frogs, toads, newts, salamanders etc.

12.00pm – Inverts and Arachnids – all species including tarantulas, scorpions, land snails, millipedes etc.
3.30pm Best in show “other” class announced.

Novelty;

12.30pm – Ugliest tortoise
1pm – “Badest” Creepy crawly

To entertain the crowds we have arranged a trade section with top North East shops selling all manner of equipment, foods, books etc. Top advice will not only be available from the trade section but also at the educational exhibits. Naturally Wild will be in attendance with an exciting display of Venomous snake exhibits and also a licensed chance to see some of the rarest UK species of reptiles and amphibians. There will be a micro-biology display provided by the college with slides and microscopes showing many common reptile problems such as snake mites etc. There will be a display of larger lizard species such as Monitors and Tegus, with information about the responsible care of these kinds of animals. Photographers will be in attendance, taking pictures of the animals being judged and also to take commission pictures of any animals brought along on the day. There will be more to be announced!

Judges include Tara, Chris, Kevin, Stuart Dodsworth, Paul Chaplow, Monitor Mad Steve – more to be announced. A format of at least two judges per class, for impartiality.#


http://www.facebook.com/pages/North-East-Responsible-Reptile-Keeping/108436452568610

Please like North East Responsible Reptile Keeping on Facebook to keep up to date with all announcements about the show


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

CANNOT wait!!


----------



## MP reptiles

how many people do you wreckon will be there?


----------



## SKD

I know of 2 so far, me and Jon will be there 



MP reptiles said:


> how many people do you wreckon will be there?


----------



## MP reptiles

SKD said:


> I know of 2 so far, me and Jon will be there


 :lol2:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

SKD said:


> I know of 2 so far, me and Jon will be there


And emma


----------



## SKD

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> And emma


 maybe plus 1 as well mate depending her due date.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

SKD said:


> maybe plus 1 as well mate depending her due date.


She's due 23rd nov


----------



## paulybob

i will deffo be there best of look with the 
organising tara and kev and everyone 
involved so much looking forward to it


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

what will the judges be looking for - roughly?


----------



## tazzyasb

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> what will the judges be looking for - roughly?


We will be using judging guidelines provided by the IHS. More information regarding this will be announced nearer the time.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

tazzyasb said:


> We will be using judging guidelines provided by the IHS. More information regarding this will be announced nearer the time.
> 
> Thanks
> Tara


Thanks


----------



## tazzyasb

Just to mention refreshments will be available at the NERRK show.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

tazzyasb said:


> Just to mention refreshments will be available at the NERRK show.
> 
> Thanks
> Tara


snake and kidney pie im told


----------



## tazzyasb

animalstory said:


> snake and kidney pie im told


Rofl trust you:lol2:


----------



## tazzyasb

If anybody has any family or friends who would be interested in the show please pass on the details. 

thank you very much
Tara


----------



## Pookie Bear

I might come along to this - seems like it might be a good day out. I'll check with the other locals I know who keep inverts and see if they're keen. Car pool


----------



## tazzyasb

Pookie Bear said:


> I might come along to this - seems like it might be a good day out. I'll check with the other locals I know who keep inverts and see if they're keen. Car pool


Car pool is a really good idea. I will suggest it in the NERRK facebook page too.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## tazzyasb

Pookie Bear said:


> I might come along to this - seems like it might be a good day out. I'll check with the other locals I know who keep inverts and see if they're keen. Car pool


Car pool is a really good idea. I will suggest it in the NERRK facebook page too.


North East Responsible Reptile Keeping | Facebook

Thanks
Tara


----------



## burbidgetodd

i can car pool to doncaster show but sadly i already have a full car for the durham show


----------



## chapmand

i dont have any spare seats but do have plenty of space in the van if anyone wanted anything taking through on the morning or if either branches wanted a hand taking things through


----------



## tazzyasb

chapmand said:


> i dont have any spare seats but do have plenty of space in the van if anyone wanted anything taking through on the morning or if either branches wanted a hand taking things through


Thanks for the kind offer :2thumb:

Can you please pm me or contact details and where your based pls so I have them handy in case we need to take up your offer.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## chapmand

tazzyasb said:


> Thanks for the kind offer :2thumb:
> 
> Can you please pm me or contact details and where your based pls so I have them handy in case we need to take up your offer.
> 
> Thanks
> Tara


pm you.....No problem, if it makes things abit easier why not :2thumb:


----------



## SKD

tazzyasb said:


> Thanks for the kind offer :2thumb:
> 
> Can you please pm me or contact details and where your based pls so I have them handy in case we need to take up your offer.
> 
> Thanks
> Tara


Tara also remember I have a large car with 1 spare seats - massive boot space, 3 spare seat big. Boot space or 6 spare seats no boot 

George


----------



## tazzyasb

SKD said:


> Tara also remember I have a large car with 1 spare seats - massive boot space, 3 spare seat big. Boot space or 6 spare seats no boot
> 
> George


Thanks for the reminder George

: victory:


----------



## tazzyasb

I have mentioned that there will be a photographer at the NERRK Show, who for a donation will take pictures of your reptiles. We have some of George's work on display in the shop - Team Reptiles if anyone wants to come and take a look.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## SKD

tazzyasb said:


> I have mentioned that there will be a photographer at the NERRK Show, who for a donation will take pictures of your reptiles. We have some of George's work on display in the shop - Team Reptiles if anyone wants to come and take a look.
> 
> Thanks
> Tara


Also Tara, I was thinking about printing some of the images out and placing them in a folder/file in the Team Reptile shop for display.

This will be great for people to see what other animals was there and for people who can not make to the show to have a nice look.


----------



## tazzyasb

SKD said:


> Also Tara, I was thinking about printing some of the images out and placing them in a folder/file in the Team Reptile shop for display.
> 
> This will be great for people to see what other animals was there and for people who can not make to the show to have a nice look.


That is a great idea


----------



## Horny Toad

SKD said:


> Also Tara, I was thinking about printing some of the images out and placing them in a folder/file in the Team Reptile shop for display.
> 
> This will be great for people to see what other animals was there and for people who can not make to the show to have a nice look.


I'll have one for Coast to Coast too please!


----------



## Horny Toad

MP reptiles said:


> how many people do you wreckon will be there?


Its our first one, and its a relatively new concept, so difficult to say. There will be plenty of trade presence with trade stalls, lots of exhibitions and things to do - so up to now the response has been fantastic and we predict that it will be a busy event that will lead to even bigger things in the future!


----------



## SKD

v-max said:


> I'll have one for Coast to Coast too please!


Yeah sure no problem:2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad

SKD said:


> Yeah sure no problem:2thumb:


I can provide an exhibition style wall if you like? Rear of the shop, should look pretty impressive!


----------



## SKD

v-max said:


> I can provide an exhibition style wall if you like? Rear of the shop, should look pretty impressive!


I'll contact you later tonight .


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

SKD said:


> I'll contact you later tonight .


if you need any help SKD, ill come down with you  - also i have a bosc to take photos of now


----------



## Horny Toad

All enquiries now dealt with, thanks!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

are other photos banned or are with with permission of the owner take shot with phone etc? just some of the shows are no photography. many thanks.


----------



## tazzyasb

Photos taken with owners permission are fine :2thumb:

We will also have two photographers there taking pictures on behalf of NERRK

Thanks
Tara


----------



## tazzyasb

Got a meeting about the show next week, so will have more info and updates for you all soon.

thanks
Tara


----------



## Horny Toad

Meeting went well, will post update later this week!


----------



## Horny Toad

We will add to the programme next week - watch this space!


----------



## Horny Toad

All pm's now replied to, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad

All pm's now replied to, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad

All pm's replied to, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad

All pm's now replied to, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad

Latest update:

Reptile One are sponsoring the show and will be in attendance!

Reptile One are an extensive range of reptile equipment (heaters, lights, vivaria, bowls, plants etc etc) from down under - yes thats right, Australia! They have taken the UK market by storm!

And yes they will be here - at the show! Representatives from Reptile One will be on hand with a display of their products and will guide you through their range! 

Oh, and rumour has it that their specialist reptile consultant will be on hand also - with over thirty years of hands on extensive herpetological knowledge (ahem!!)


----------



## Horny Toad

Thanks for all the messages of support! Its going to be a good day, and the start of many new things to come............


----------



## tazzyasb

Posters advertising the event will be circulating from Friday. If anyone knows a suitable and willing location for a poster please drop me a pm with your address details and I will post one out to you.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

iv sent you a pm Tara


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

tazzyasb said:


> Posters advertising the event will be circulating from Friday. If anyone knows a suitable and willing location for a poster please drop me a pm with your address details and I will post one out to you.
> 
> Thanks
> Tara


I can drop one into my locals, team reptiles and coast 2 coast. Lol.:2thumb:


----------



## bobo1

Hi Tara
will mag naturals be there at all? or will you be getting any in?
Thanks stew


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Tara send me one via PDF ([email protected]) I can put it on the website and my FB for you guys. :no1:


----------



## Horny Toad

bobo1 said:


> Hi Tara
> will mag naturals be there at all? or will you be getting any in?
> Thanks stew


Mag naturals wont be at this one, Im afraid. But we have big plans for 2012, so fingers crossed for then.


----------



## Horny Toad

animalstory said:


> Tara send me one via PDF ([email protected]) I can put it on the website and my FB for you guys. :no1:


I havent sent the file to Tara yet, which reminds me, it would be a good idea to do so!

If you send your email to me I'll send it across for you.

Kevin


----------



## Horny Toad

animalstory said:


> I can drop one into my locals, team reptiles and coast 2 coast. Lol.:2thumb:


:lol2:


----------



## tazzyasb

For anyone who wants an email version sending over please drop me an email at

[email protected]

thanks
Tara


----------



## SKD

tazzyasb said:


> For anyone who wants an email version sending over please drop me an email at
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thanks
> Tara


Can you send one over to me please Tara I have a few sites I can stick it on


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

send one to [email protected] and ill see where i can stick some.:2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad

animalstory said:


> send one to [email protected] and ill see where i can stick some.:2thumb:


I've sent the files across to Tara and spoke to her this morning. She will send them to you asap. Thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad

SKD said:


> Can you send one over to me please Tara I have a few sites I can stick it on


I'll leave this one for you Tara! 

Thanks for all your help on the publicity, as many sites as you can please!


----------



## tazzyasb

v-max said:


> I'll leave this one for you Tara!
> 
> Thanks for all your help on the publicity, as many sites as you can please!


Emails will be sent tomorrow morning.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Horny Toad

Many, many enquiries over the last couple of days!

One that has crept up is about the possible attendance of Reptile Hotel, from South Shields. I can clarify that the owners of this shop have not approached us and, as of today, will not be attending the NERRK show.

Another, again about who will be attending, is the size of the trade area. To clarify, this event is not in the same style as IHS Doncaster (although next year we are aiming for something like this) and the trade stalls will be smaller in number and no animals will be for sale. A selection of local traders will be there offering special deals for the day, but the day is based on a fun, educational experience and is an all round package rather than just a "buying trip".

Thats it for now, more details to follow as and when they happen!


----------



## tazzyasb

Posters and flyers sent out to everyone who has requested them.

thanks 
Tara


----------



## SKD

tazzyasb said:


> Posters and flyers sent out to everyone who has requested them.
> 
> thanks
> Tara


Did you email me a copy ?

Thanks 

George


----------



## Horny Toad

SKD said:


> Did you email me a copy ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> George


Did you receive them? If not I'll ask Tara to re-send.

Thanks for the enquiries! All now responded to.


----------



## tazzyasb

SKD said:


> Did you email me a copy ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> George


oh did you not get yours, I will send it again


----------



## Horny Toad

Things seem to be getting very buzzy now! Lots of excitement!

All enquiries now responded to!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

not long now!! cant wait!


----------



## Horny Toad

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> not long now!! cant wait!


Tee hee! I thought you might have exploded with excitement by now!

All enquiries now dealt with, thanks!


----------



## Horny Toad

All enquiries now dealt with, thanks!


----------



## monitor mad

It will a great day out , loads to see and do , : victory:

steve


----------



## Horny Toad

monitor mad said:


> It will a great day out , loads to see and do , : victory:
> 
> steve


Indeedy!

May I take this opportunity to say that Steve will be bringing a selection of his collection to show visitors! I think his RFUK name says it all, but needless to say there should be some pretty impressive (and sometimes) large lizards! A rare chance that I am very happy about!


----------



## tazzyasb

its getting closer :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

v-max said:


> Indeedy!
> 
> May I take this opportunity to say that Steve will be bringing a selection of his collection to show visitors! I think his RFUK name says it all, but needless to say there should be some pretty impressive (and sometimes) large lizards! A rare chance that I am very happy about!


Thanks Kevin 

I would love personally to bring the lot :lol2: but a selection of my collection will be there including "*Gizmo" *one of the largest Blackthroat Monitors in Europe at 7ft from nose to tail :gasp:



















See you all there :2thumb:


----------



## Circe

Woh! That's a beast and a half. What an impressive animal, you must be very proud of him.


----------



## paulybob

monitor mad said:


> Thanks Kevin
> 
> I would love personally to bring the lot :lol2: but a selection of my collection will be there including "*Gizmo" *one of the largest Blackthroat Monitors in Europe at 7ft from nose to tail :gasp:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> See you all there :2thumb:





its not that big have you seen how little steve is :lol2:


----------



## Darlo_Gal

That is one stunning monitor :mf_dribble: looking forward to the show!


----------



## monitor mad

Circe said:


> Woh! That's a beast and a half. What an impressive animal, you must be very proud of him.


Yep he's a belter thanks:2thumb:



paulybob said:


> its not that big have you seen how little steve is :lol2:


:lol2: Swine , see you there bud :2thumb:



Darlo_Gal said:


> That is one stunning monitor :mf_dribble: looking forward to the show!


Thanks , so am i , not long now eh!! :2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad

monitor mad said:


> Thanks Kevin
> 
> I would love personally to bring the lot :lol2: but a selection of my collection will be there including "*Gizmo" *one of the largest Blackthroat Monitors in Europe at 7ft from nose to tail :gasp:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> See you all there :2thumb:


Looking forward to it - and thanks again!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

cannot wait!!! less than a week now


----------



## Horny Toad

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> cannot wait!!! less than a week now


Steady - you'll explode with excitement! :blowup:Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## SKD

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> cannot wait!!! less than a week now


I'll have to take a slow drive down then mate:lol2:


----------



## Horny Toad

Final arrangements pulling together nicely! All enquiries now replied to!


----------



## slippery42

And I have even done all my risk assessments!

Now just need one piece of paper:2wallbang:


----------



## Horny Toad

slippery42 said:


> And I have even done all my risk assessments!
> 
> Now just need one piece of paper:2wallbang:


I have reams of the stuff here if thats any good?

Oh, yes..... :lol2:


----------



## Horny Toad

Nearly here!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

Almost!
what will the judges be looking for in each class, or is that a secret :O


----------



## slippery42

Our display is going ahead unless any last minute things crop up!


----------



## SKD

i'm almost sorted, just the camera to charge


----------



## monitor mad

Im just manicuring the monitors nails :lol2:


----------



## Sparko

Can I ask a potentially daft question?

I'm tempted to enter one of my snakes but wondering how much stress the whole thing would put on him/her, or how I could at least minimise the stress with it being quite a long day. Any thoughts? 

For the judging, do the snakes have to be in clear tubs (e.g. rubs) without any kind of hides etc.? Not sure how the whole thing will work as the facebook page isn't too clear for me.

Thanks in advance.

Craig


----------



## Knight Pinky

cant wait  deciding on which snake to enter  the nicest looking evil boa or the sweet sand boa


----------



## ChamDan

Cant wait for this!, see you guy's there


----------



## Horny Toad

sparkofgod said:


> Can I ask a potentially daft question?
> 
> I'm tempted to enter one of my snakes but wondering how much stress the whole thing would put on him/her, or how I could at least minimise the stress with it being quite a long day. Any thoughts?
> 
> For the judging, do the snakes have to be in clear tubs (e.g. rubs) without any kind of hides etc.? Not sure how the whole thing will work as the facebook page isn't too clear for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Craig


Stress levels, though potentially low, for the day can be compared to any other show, for example IHS Doncaster show. Its much the same, the animals will be on display, just not sold!

To make it less stressful a good suggestion would be to cover all sides of the tank with paper, just make sure the judges can remove the paper to see the animal. No hides, much the same as Doncaster or similar.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Horny Toad

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Almost!
> what will the judges be looking for in each class, or is that a secret :O


 
Its a secret. Closely gaurded by the IHS judging rule system :whistling2:


----------



## Horny Toad

All final arrangements now in place - should be all organised now! Fingers crossed nothiing has been forgotten!

Thanks Maggie, you have been a god send!


----------



## Horny Toad

slippery42 said:


> Our display is going ahead unless any last minute things crop up!


 
Fingers crossed! Im really looking forward to seeing your full display of venomous!


----------



## slippery42

Just sharpening the fangs on the critters!

Can I enter the venomous contest as I'm sure I'd have a chance of winning:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

just out of interest, is there prizes for winners?


----------



## Sparko

v-max said:


> Stress levels, though potentially low, for the day can be compared to any other show, for example IHS Doncaster show. Its much the same, the animals will be on display, just not sold!
> 
> To make it less stressful a good suggestion would be to cover all sides of the tank with paper, just make sure the judges can remove the paper to see the animal. No hides, much the same as Doncaster or similar.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks Kevin.

So looking forward to this. Roll on tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Not long now folks :no1::no1::no1:
See you all there , looking forward to an interesting day :2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

looking forward to meeting Gizmo!!


----------



## tazzyasb

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> just out of interest, is there prizes for winners?


Bragging rights and a lovely certificate. All money raised doing this show is going towards holding a Doncaster style show next year.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

tazzyasb said:


> Bragging rights and a lovely certificate. All money raised doing this show is going towards holding a Doncaster style show next year.
> 
> Thanks
> Tara


good good, cant wait for this one - or next years - see you all tomorrow


----------



## krox2008

not long now:2thumb: its going to be a great day i will see you all bright and early in the morning


----------



## monitor mad

krox2008 said:


> not long now:2thumb: its going to be a great day i will see you all bright and early in the morning


What time is bright and early Kroxy ? , might well need a hand to unload when i get there :2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb

monitor mad said:


> What time is bright and early Kroxy ? , might well need a hand to unload when i get there :2thumb:


We are all getting there at 8am Stevie


----------



## slippery42

about 8am for us venomous srts
b there or be square


----------



## monitor mad

tazzyasb said:


> We are all getting there at 8am Stevie


 
Cheers Tara , i might be a bit later than that as iv got to haul a 7ft , 70lb monitor out the loft first then load the other few as well : victory:


----------



## monitor mad

slippery42 said:


> about 8am for us venomous srts
> b there or be square


Plenty of help to unload then :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## tazzyasb

monitor mad said:


> Plenty of help to unload then :whistling2::lol2:


Oh yes got 7 people there at 9 just from the shop lol, Adele and Trev and June and Alex are coming early to help too


----------



## Horny Toad

Just about to leave, see everybody there!


----------



## uroplatus

See you there soon :2thumb:


----------



## Sparko

It's finally here - woohoo! :2thumb:


----------



## jht88

Today's the day just want to say Good Luck and Thank You to all those people who have arranged this for us reptile keepers up here in the north. :2thumb:


----------



## wrxadz

see you all there soon when i manage to drag the kids out of bed, this is going to be a great day and a massive thanks to Tara, Kev and all the others who helped organize this event you are all legends:notworthy::notworthy:.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

I think today was great! really enjoyed it! bring on next year!


----------



## slippery42

Thanks to everyone who attended! 

Special thanks to the organisers and exhibitors it was a very good day!


----------



## monitor mad

slippery42 said:


> Thanks to everyone who attended!
> 
> Special thanks to the organisers and exhibitors it was a very good day!


Great Day indeed , thanks to everyone who popped along to support the show and to all the hard work from the organisers ,

Enjoyed seeing the venomous section as well some absolute stunning snakes , very impressed :no1:


----------



## Darlo_Gal

Yes a great day, another thanks to the organisers. We've had some massive interest in our animals for rehoming today and raised £43.26! So thank you :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

A Quick couple of snapshots


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

have at look at my snapsnots in the monitors and tegu thread, and in lizard pictures


----------



## tazzyasb

Thank you to everyone who came to today's event, brilliant turn out. Already thinking about bigger venues for future events so would welcome any suggestions just send me a pm.

Sorry for the mix up with the certificates, Maggie compiled a list so we can get lovely shiney posh ones sent out but feel free to pm me with your details too and I will get it sorted this week. 

All of us from Team Reptiles had a great day and it was lovely to meet so many familiar faces along with lots of new ones. 

If anyone has time could you email me your pictures to [email protected] so I can add them to the NERKK facebook page and use them for promoting our next event. 

All money raised on the door is going towards arranging a Doncaster Style Show in 2012. Thank you very much for your support, this is the start of great times for reptile keepers in the North :no1:


----------



## Sparko

I had a fantastic day. Thanks to all involved in making this happen - you did a great job. I look forward to what next year brings :2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad

Im so glad so many people enjoyed the show! It started off as an embryonic idea in my head some months ago, and still has some growing up to do - and has plenty of time to mature into something bigger and even better!

I'd appreciate any feedback in pm's so we can make future events as good as possible. 

There was two members of main body IHS committee in attendance that sprang an unexpected visit on us - they were very impressed with what we had acheived - and there was one or two suggestions that might be quite interesting! Watch this space!

It was great to see breeders showcasing their animals at the show - I'm sure that the extra publicity and kudos of a prize at the NERRK show will benefit them no end.

I'd like to thank everybody involved in the organisation - it was a great teffort - and shows what can be done once we all work together. Thank you for all the support, help, suggestions and input over the last few months. And last but not least thank you, all of you, for attending and making the day so special!


----------



## Evie

My colleague and I had a great day - worth the 6am start and drive across the penines from Lancs. 
Graeme you have got me thinking about venomous courses - somebody stop me, I'm way too much of a pansy to do anything so risky!

Thanks to all involved


----------



## della.g

It was a great day. Can't wait for the next one :2thumb:


----------



## polarchick

Really enjoyed it - I came over from Carlisle for the day and it was well worth it. Lots of things to see, enjoyed the venomous snakes and HUGE monitors!

I entered my little Carolina corn not expecting anything and he managed to win first prize in the corn section :gasp: :blush: :2thumb:

Thanks to everyone involved in organising the event, I will certainly be back for the next show!

Sue


----------



## Horny Toad

Evie said:


> My colleague and I had a great day - worth the 6am start and drive across the penines from Lancs.
> Graeme you have got me thinking about venomous courses - somebody stop me, I'm way too much of a pansy to do anything so risky!
> 
> Thanks to all involved


Great to see you Helen - for all those unaware Helen is organising another project I'm involved in. It's at Myerscough College, and this time is an educational seminar. Planned for (hopefully) Easter 2012.

Greame Skinner is also involved in this project, so those interested in expanding on their venomous snake knowledge after today can do so by attending!

More details to follow!


----------



## wrxadz

me and jack had a great day and what a good turnout, i was glad to see it so busy i think this just proves (as if proof was needed for those of you who attend our regular meets) that the north easts reptile scene is not only alive and kicking its bloody booming. so now thats said lets give donny a run for its money next year. :2thumb:

a big thanks to the organizers who did a top notch job:notworthy:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Well done guys. :2thumb:


----------



## uroplatus

Had a brilliant day - really enjoyed being one of the judges and congratulations to xDEADFAMOUSx on here for winning the cresty class with his lovely dark buckskin - lovely example of the morph with good head structure 
Can't wait to see what next year brings, I'm sure the next one will be bigger and even more successful than the one today


----------



## paulybob

it was about time the north east got something like this 
my hat comes off to the organisers well done peeps 
heres looking forward to the next one :no1:


----------



## Horny Toad

Thanks for all the kind comments :blush:

Nice to be appreciated!


----------



## SKD

its a shame I didn't get much interest in people wanted photos taken of their reptiles as I was hoping, but this is one of the images so far.

Still processing the rest.


----------



## bobo1

uroplatus said:


> Had a brilliant day - really enjoyed being one of the judges and congratulations to xDEADFAMOUSx on here for winning the cresty class with his lovely dark buckskin - lovely example of the morph with good head structure
> Can't wait to see what next year brings, I'm sure the next one will be bigger and even more successful than the one today


Cheers for the comment that crestie was bought off me it was one of the ones i bred this year: victory:


----------



## scottswald

monitor mad said:


> A Quick couple of snapshots
> 
> image
> image
> image


great day steve, loved the big black throat!

do you have access to the pics of us put on the team reptiles facebook page? if you dont i can put them on here


----------



## Sparko

scottswald said:


> great day steve, loved the big black throat!
> 
> do you have access to the pics of us put on the team reptiles facebook page? if you dont i can put them on here



Ahhh so you were the dude whose falsie I was gushing over! I've seen you post on here loads of times but didn't recognise you in person :lol2:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

just out of nterest, who won the Best Lizard in show?


----------



## monitor mad

scottswald said:


> great day steve, loved the big black throat!
> 
> do you have access to the pics of us put on the team reptiles facebook page? if you dont i can put them on here


Just had a look Scott mate , hope the wounds wern't too deep , some good pics on there as well plus the photo of yourself , me and "Gizzmo" doesn't show his back leg claw embedded in your arm!! :gasp::lol2:


----------



## scottswald

sparkofgod said:


> Ahhh so you were the dude whose falsie I was gushing over! I've seen you post on here loads of times but didn't recognise you in person :lol2:


lol, yeah that was me mate, i remember talking to you, i had a really god time at the show lyk



monitor mad said:


> Just had a look Scott mate , hope the wounds wern't too deep , some good pics on there as well plus the photo of yourself , me and "Gizzmo" doesn't show his back leg claw embedded in your arm!! :gasp::lol2:


yeah, probably best it does show it lol, i was knackered at the en of the day lyk :2thumb:


----------

